# Michèl Yost (1754 – 1786)



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

*Michèl Yost* (Paris, 1754 - Paris, July 5, 1786)

A famous French clarinettist of the early classical period.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michèl_Yost

He was a friend of Johann Christoph Vogel, with whom he collaborated on some of his works; and a teacher of Jean-Xavier Lefèvre, another famous clarinettist.

He has a few very pleasant (but rather samey) pieces to sample on YouTube:

Michèl Yost - Clarinet Quartet No. 1





Michel Yost (1754-1786) - Concerto Nº 9 in B flat Major for Clarinet and Orchestra





Michel Yost (1754-1786) - Concerto Nº 11 in B flat Major for Clarinet and Orchestra





Does anyone have more experience of this eighteenth-century composer which they could add?
I'd be very grateful. :tiphat:


----------

